# How "dangerous" is Hibiscrub?



## Lobelia_Overhill (20 January 2011)

My horse's hind legs are a bit 'scabby', at the mo they look terrible - something to do with mites in the straw, so I thought I'd get out my hibiscrub and wash his legs off, I read the instructions and decided maybe I won't... The stuff sounds lethal!  

Is it that bad?

Cheers


----------



## LoriotDaudaie (20 January 2011)

I use hibiscrub all the time on all of my horses for various ailments and it has always been fine. I always dilute it and would never use it neat.


----------



## Maesfen (20 January 2011)

It's not dangerous as long as you're careful with it and don't go splashing it all over.  It must be well diluted and you shouldn't use it too often either as it can strip the natural oils out of the skin especially if you use it for everything.  The vet described as a bit like anti biotics, you don't want to use unless you really have to in case you set up some immunity to it; would be useless if it didn't work when you really need it.  Some people add it to liquid parafin for mud fever but again, it must be very well diluted and I personally would prefer something gentler on the skin.


----------



## Boxers (20 January 2011)

Dilute it as it instructs on the label - something like a capful to a bucket of water and it will be fine.

The pony I used to have was bathed once a week in a solution of this by his previous owner over the summer months


----------



## Booboos (20 January 2011)

I've never heard of it being dangerous and medical professionals use it on a daily basis for standard disinfecting procedures. Unless you eat it or are allergic to chlorhexidine (which is rather rare) it shouldn't cause any problems. 

I have never heard of any microbes developing a resistence to Hibiscrub, did your vet mention any more details Maesfen?


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (20 January 2011)

thanks guys, I'll dilute it well and test it on a patch of his leg before I slosh it everywhere!


----------



## fluffalina (20 January 2011)

Don't think it should be used on open wounds that are near the spine? Maybe someone else can confirm this..?


----------



## CrazyMare (20 January 2011)

fluffalina said:



			Don't think it should be used on open wounds that are near the spine? Maybe someone else can confirm this..?
		
Click to expand...

It shouldn't be used on mucous membranes and brain meninges (sp). However, theres not alot that should be used on those areas....


----------



## Jesstickle (20 January 2011)

well I wash my hands in it at work reasonably often and I'm still here


----------



## abercrombie&titch (20 January 2011)

if your horse has mites from the straw hibiscrub won't really fix that - something like frontline spray or seleen or even malaseb works better. Chlorhexidine isn't lethal unless you drink it (prefer wine personally!), but should always be diluted to a very pale salmon pink colour (destructions usually on bottle), it is not my favourite to use on cuts etc (cooled boiled water much better, and closest thing to saline thats easliy available) as its irritant, and definately not near mucous membranes or genitalia.


----------



## loopylucifer (20 January 2011)

hibi is used in hospitals and vets hospitals everywhere, but must be diluted well or can cause skin problems. I once used neat hibi to kill a tick but forgot about not using it neat on my horse who ended up with a able strip down her side as a result. Cleared up fine but i now always use very dilute, did kill the tick


----------



## adamntitch (21 January 2011)

werd reading this a riding school i worked at the yard manager used this to clean sheaths and everything


----------



## Jo C (21 January 2011)

Well I used it several times a day for years to wash my hands with and I'm fine too!


----------



## SamanthaG (21 January 2011)

From what I have herd, is it safe to clean any new wounds but will kill off new tissue growth so mustnt be used after the first initial disinfectant.


----------



## georgiegirl (21 January 2011)

I scrub up in the neat stuff everyday at work! No problems for me although if you've scrubbed for lots of little cases your hands end up a bit dry.

I use it all the time if a horse ever gets mud fever!


----------



## dibbin (21 January 2011)

I've used it diluted for years with no problems, just make sure you follow the instructions on the bottle.


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (21 January 2011)

abercrombie&titch said:



			if your horse has mites from the straw hibiscrub won't really fix that - something like frontline spray or seleen or even malaseb works better.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that   I was advised that hibiscrub would kill off the mites (or whatever it is)




			Chlorhexidine isn't lethal unless you drink it (prefer wine personally!), but should always be diluted to a very pale salmon pink colour (destructions usually on bottle), it is not my favourite to use on cuts etc (cooled boiled water much better, and closest thing to saline thats easliy available) as its irritant, and definately not near mucous membranes or genitalia.
		
Click to expand...


Ooh but it has all these horrible warnings on it!! LOL

Glad to hear so many of you have survived it!  I'll try it, and if it makes no difference I'll investigate further...


----------



## Brandy (21 January 2011)

I was advised by my vet to used it diluted to clean up a would that had become infected, and then rinse with saline solution.

A friend was told it was too harsh to use to clean up her lurchers sore toes with (he gets cuts when he runs around)


----------



## Stacey02 (21 January 2011)

My vet advises against using it if you can, he said he uses it to scrub up before surgery and he showed me his hands and they were a bit red and scabby. He said it is strong stuff and if you do use it really dilute it. you will find baby oil is brilliant for protecting against things especially mud it will just slide off and also loosens the scabs, and soothes itching. Also try sudocream, well any baby products really. I swaer by them 

Im not saying dont use hibisrub as i have used it with no problems but have since used more gentle alternatives and find they work well on a sensitive tb


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (21 January 2011)

I washed his legs off with salty water this afternoon, and he obviously got some relief from the itching, and the water showed up how bald his legs are!



Stacey02 said:



			...you will find baby oil is brilliant for protecting against things especially mud it will just slide off and also loosens the scabs, and soothes itching. Also try sudocream, well any baby products really. I swear by them 

Click to expand...

I think I'll wash his legs with baby shampoo, then try some baby oil on them and see how that goes.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mike007 (21 January 2011)

Bloody stuff, used too often by the ignorant. It kills everything!!The trouble is that the skin has a population of healthy benevolent bugs. To give an example,mud fever. This is briought about by an invasion by an undesirable bacteria and subsequent inflamatory reaction in the skin. Hibiscrub, its like dropping a hydrogen bomb on Birmingham because someone hasnt paid their council tax!Might just kill the bugs ,but lkeaves the skin open to invasion by god knows what ,all the natural inhabitants have been wiped out!


----------



## Mike007 (22 January 2011)

Oh great,the bloody forum has eaten another of my posts , I went to a lot of trouble to explain how there are friendly bugs on the skin and how i=nfections are an imballance of this situation and how hibiscrub kills the good and bad together. Its a bit like dropping a hydrogen bomb on birmingham because someone hasnt paid their council tax , and then expecting a just and forward thinking society to arrise from the rubble!Hibiscrubb is more trouble than it is worth.


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (22 January 2011)

Mike007 said:



			Oh great,the bloody forum has eaten another of my posts , I went to a lot of trouble to explain how there are friendly bugs on the skin and how infections are an imbalance of this situation and how hibiscrub kills the good and bad together. Its a bit like dropping a hydrogen bomb on Birmingham because someone hasn't paid their council tax , and then expecting a just and forward thinking society to arise from the rubble! Hibiscrub is more trouble than it is worth.
		
Click to expand...

you mean this post? 
	
	
		
		
	


	







Mike007 said:



			Bloody stuff, used too often by the ignorant. It kills everything!!The trouble is that the skin has a population of healthy benevolent bugs. To give an example,mud fever. This is brought about by an invasion by an undesirable bacteria and subsequent inflammatory reaction in the skin. Hibiscrub, its like dropping a hydrogen bomb on Birmingham because someone hasn't paid their council tax!Might just kill the bugs ,but leaves the skin open to invasion by god knows what ,all the natural inhabitants have been wiped out!
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering about that myself...

cheersmedears!


----------



## Maesfen (22 January 2011)

Mike007 said:



			Bloody stuff, used too often by the ignorant. It kills everything!!The trouble is that the skin has a population of healthy benevolent bugs. To give an example,mud fever. This is briought about by an invasion by an undesirable bacteria and subsequent inflamatory reaction in the skin. Hibiscrub, its like dropping a hydrogen bomb on Birmingham because someone hasnt paid their council tax!Might just kill the bugs ,but lkeaves the skin open to invasion by god knows what ,all the natural inhabitants have been wiped out!
		
Click to expand...

Glad I'm not the only one to think this Mike; I'd go so far as to say it should be a prescribed medicine, it's far too harsh for common use; there are better and kinder things to use for run of the mill things.


----------



## Ella19 (22 January 2011)

ditto it totally strips the skin I end having to moisturise hands if I use it myself or have been scrubbing up legs for joint injections. If you do use it you want 1 part hibi to 20 parts water minimum. Never use it near eyes or gums. It can really irritate and damage eyes. 

If you want a shampoo I would use this

http://www.discountedpetproducts.ne...sal_Medicated_Shampoo_16_ounce-UKP133562.html

cheaper than malaseb and non prescription but won't strip the skin. I use it on my sensitive grey to wash off mud etc. and used it to treat a little rain scald. If that doesn't do the job then you want your vet out to prescribe something


----------



## miss_bird (22 January 2011)

I am a hibiscrub fan, twice now that stuff has saved my horses life, so to me if used correctly it is brilliant


----------



## kickandshout (23 January 2011)

i bath my horse in hibiscrub as he has sweet-itch as recommended by my vet. he survives OK and considering his allergic reactions to various fly sprays and shampoos id expect him to react.
great to use on a fresh cut (diluted) but must not be used once healing is taking place it strips the new cells back and will make the healing process take forever.


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (23 January 2011)

Ella19 said:



			If you want a shampoo I would use this

http://www.discountedpetproducts.ne...sal_Medicated_Shampoo_16_ounce-UKP133562.html

Click to expand...

That sounds just the job, thanks!


Thanks everyone for your comments/advise


----------



## Jesstickle (23 January 2011)

Mike007 said:



			Bloody stuff, used too often by the ignorant. It kills everything!!The trouble is that the skin has a population of healthy benevolent bugs. To give an example,mud fever. This is briought about by an invasion by an undesirable bacteria and subsequent inflamatory reaction in the skin. Hibiscrub, its like dropping a hydrogen bomb on Birmingham because someone hasnt paid their council tax!Might just kill the bugs ,but lkeaves the skin open to invasion by god knows what ,all the natural inhabitants have been wiped out!
		
Click to expand...

Clearly I ought to be dead then as I wash my hands in it every day. I don't know how I've survived!


----------



## snopuma (23 January 2011)

if you use hibiscrub on a cut that may have needed a stitch then they won't be able to stitch it, so don't go diving in there, call the vet first, I'm now really careful about open wounds, but i do use it to get rid of mud fever scabs, and minor cuts,   and I love the smell of hibiscrub, its so clean smelling!


----------

